# vlc won't run properly



## fmw (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm currently running FreeBSD-RELEASE 8.2/i386 on an amd64 CPU.
Vlc builds, but won't run properly. I can only play audio files, any attempt 
to play any video file I've tried results in vlc getting stuck at the beginning, with insanely high CPU loads. Time for a PR?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

fmw said:
			
		

> I'm currently running FreeBSD-RELEASE 8.2/i386 on an amd64 CPU.


Please upgrade to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.2 went End-of-Life in July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup

Even if this doesn't fix the issue nobody is going to handle a PR from an unsupported version.


----------



## fmw (Oct 2, 2012)

Ooooooooops... :O

I totally missed that because it's the same date as for 8.1-RELEASE.

Well, tomorrow's a holiday here in Germany, so I know what I'll be doing.


----------

